# First rabbit



## Bart simpson (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi shot this rabbit tonight first one I have got with a catapult got it with m10 hex nut unfortunately hit it just behind the front leg but was on it very quickly to dispatch 
Here's some pics


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks like a fine meal!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That looks very tasty indeed! Congratulations.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Bart simpson (Feb 20, 2016)

Thanks very much it was with my homemade chestnut slingshot as well now got to get some more I love rabbit meat but it's so expensive here in the uk if you can get it butchers just don't stock it any more


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Bart simpson said:


> Thanks very much it was with my homemade chestnut slingshot as well now got to get some more I love rabbit meat but it's so expensive here in the uk if you can get it butchers just don't stock it any more


Same is true here. I used to raise rabbits commercially, but in their madness, the health authorities have managed to shut down essentially all small farm produced meat. Of course their own records show that all the health problems have occurred from stuff sold in big stores, processed by mega-slaughter facilities. No problems from farm gate sales ....

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

Bart simpson said:


> Hi shot this rabbit tonight first one I have got with a catapult got it with m10 hex nut unfortunately hit it just behind the front leg but was on it very quickly to dispatch
> Here's some pics


nice one dude nothing tastes better than food you harvest yourself, hope its first of many


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

Good stuff. Its very rewarding shooting something with a home made catty. Hunting in its purest form I reckon.


----------

